
Implantable device aids weight loss - wyldfire
https://www.engr.wisc.edu/implantable-device-aids-weight-loss/
======
sharemywin
wonder if you could turn it off/on with an app on your phone. literally put a
number in your phone and it turns off/on based on what you weigh.

